# Kein MX Record gefunden



## schmidtedv (8. Aug. 2008)

Ich dachte ich sei das Thema endlich durch, aber es hakt bei mir irgendwie immer an den Dingen, die doch eigentlich einfach sein sollten, nehme ich an...

dnscheck.net sagt folgendes:


```
[COLOR=darkred]Domain [B][COLOR=black]xyz.de[/COLOR][/B] has no MX records, but it has A record for domain.[/COLOR]
This configuration is not recommended
Domain [B]xyz.de[/B] has only one mail-server
Mail server xxx.20.117.xx answers on port 25
 
<<< 220 [B]x10.deinprovider.de[/B] ESMTP Postfix (Debian/GNU)
<<< 250 [B]x10.deinprovider.de[/B]
 
Mail server xxx.20.117.xx accepts mail for [B]xyz.de[/B]
 
All MX are configured properly
```
Als Reverse-DNS für meinen Server ist eingetragen:

*x10.deinprovider.de*

In den Server-Eigenschaften unter DNS steht *x10.deinprovider.de* als NS1 und NS2 und kein Häckchen bei Standard-MX.

Meine zu verwaltende Domain ist *xyz.de*. diese hat den SOA xyz.de mit der zugehörigen Server-IP xxx.20.117.xx.

Angelegt habe ich hierzu:

A-Record: *www / mail / forum* mit der Server-IP
CNAME: (leer)
MX: (host leer) *mail.xyz.de*
SPF: *xyz.de*

Ich hatte es nun eigentlich nach allem, was ich hier so gelesen habe so verstanden, das dies so richtig sein sollte. Wie es aussieht ist dem aber nicht so. Kann mich da vielleicht doch mal jemand schalu machen, wo ich hier immer wieder was vergesse? Muss beim Provider noch etwas geändert werden oder hab ich den falschen *MX* eingetragen (mail.xyz.de soll als pop und smtp fungieren)???

PS: resolf.conf hat die öffentlichen *nameserver xxx.20.115.xxx / xxx.20.116.xxx* drin und *search deinprovider.de*


----------



## Till (8. Aug. 2008)

Verweist die IP der Domain x10.deinprovider.de auf Deinen Server?


----------



## schmidtedv (8. Aug. 2008)

ja, ist zugleich der hostname, mailname, etc.

ich habe jetzt mal folgendes geändert:

In der *resolf.conf* habe ich nun als ersten *nameserver 127.0.0.1* eingetragen (korrekt? ich will ja, das mein Server hier sagt, was sache ist...)

Dazugehöriger DNS-Eintrag in den ISPConfig-Server-Eigenschaften ist immernoch *NS1* und *NS2* = *x10.deinprovider.de*...soweit so gut. Für die Domain *xyz.de* habe ich dann folgendes im DNS Manager eingetragen - und meinem Anbieter eine Mail geschickt, dass er x10.deinprovider.de die volle Kontrolle für xyz.de einräumen soll (wenn nicht schon so eingestellt):

*NS1* für xyz.de ist *ns.xyz.de*
*NS2* für xyz.de ist *x10.deinprovider.de*

A-Record: *ns / mail* / forum für xxx.20.117.xxx
CNAME: *www / ftp für xyz.de *(oder besser A-Record für www???)
MX: (host leer) *mail.xyz.de*

So sollte es dann, sofern ich selbst die DNS-Auflösung übernehmen will, eigentlich richtig sein, oder?


----------



## Till (8. Aug. 2008)

Ob Dein Server korrekt konfiguriert ist, kannst Du so testen:

dig @localhost MX xyz.de


----------



## schmidtedv (8. Aug. 2008)

Mit der jetzigen konfiguration (wahrscheinlich auch mit der davor) habe ich jedenfalls:


```
xyz.de   MX   10   mail.xyz.de
```
und alles weitere auch wie ich es beschrieben hatte. Liegts dann an meinem Anbieter oder daran das dnscheck.net einfach nix kann oder irgendwie geblockt wird (Greylisting aktiv, ISPConfig-Firewall ist aus)...?


----------



## Till (8. Aug. 2008)

Der Server ist dann auf jeden Fall richtig konfiguriert. Dann liegt es möglicherweise an Deinem Anbieter. Wenn Du:

whois xyz.de

aufrufst, ist dann dort Dein nameserver gelistet und weist dieser Domainname wirklich mit einem DNS-A Record auf die Ip Deines Servers?


----------



## schmidtedv (8. Aug. 2008)

Bin jetzt dem ganzen Dilemma mal auf die Schliche gekommen (30 Min. sehr netter, kompetenter tel. Support). _Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht_. Ich ging immer davon aus, das ich mit Server und hierzu geordeter Domain, diese Domain auch automatisch verwalte. Das aber alle Bind-Einstellungen im Hinblick auf mein eigenes Domain-Hosting erstmal nutzlos sind, solange ich für die eigene DNS-Verwaltung keine Authorität für diese Domain besitze war mir nicht bewußt, lol. Der mangelnde MX-Record nach checkdns.net war hier beim Anbieter nicht eingetragen...was zu dem Schluss führte endlich mal zu wissen, woran mein DNS-VVerständnis hier immer mangelt.

Der erste Schritt sollte immer sein, den Anbieter zu bitten, alle DNS-Konfigurationen dem Server zu überlassen, also in meinem Fall *ns.xyz.de* für den Server *x10.deinprovider.de*. Tue ich das nicht, bzw. ist das nicht der Fall, kann ich am DNS-System im Server rumkonfigurieren wie ich will, es ist einfach nutzlos. Das zu wissen ist wie ein großes AHA und erklärt so einiges im generellen Verständnis. Ich nehme an, wenn nun die DNS-Umstellung von Seiten meines Anbieters erfolgt ist (wollen halt nicht viele so haben bzw. nicht viele nutzen selbst über confixx ihre eigenen DNS-Einträge...wußte ich auch nicht), dann können wir hier bei eventuell auftretenden Problemen weiterreden. Na uff...*da hab ich aus der Henne immer einen Hahn gemacht und der hat dann natürlich auch nie ein Ei legen können*....


----------

